# Does anyone use this Redex?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We were behind someone filling up a M/H with diesel the other day in the petrol station, and before they filled the tank they put Redex for diesels in, has anyone used this product, i am told it is supposed to give a few more mpg, and keep the pipes clean , does anyone know?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*redex*

Its been around since the thirties, my dad put it in all the time in 40/50s 
dropped out of fashion as new fuels took over , will help as low sulphur derv is not as friendly as the old oily stuff,


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't seen it for nearly 40 years. It used to be on all the forecourts and you asked for "_4 gallons and a shot_" - and had change from a quid!!!!

It was an upper cylinder lubricant, so I doubt if it will be much help in a diesel if it's the same stuff, since diesel is already a lubricant.

Don't really know though.

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Prefer Millers Diesel PowerPlus, though it isn't as widely available.

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Redex*

Greetings,

I have been using Redex since I was a mere motor engineer many years ago, I still use it in my petrol car as it helps to minimise wear in the upper cylinder and prolong its active life, now, there's a thing!! I think I might start taking it myself!! 

I do not know about diesel engines as diesel oil is in itself a lubricant, I don't know the composition of Redex diesel additive so cannot comment.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Redex diesel*

I have a bottle of the Redex diesel treatment in front of me as I type and it appears to be basically an injector cleaner. 
The bottle label actually says:
Regular use of Redex helps to.....
Keep injectors clean
Reduce exhaust emissions and engine noise
Ease starting
Increase fuel economy

What it says and what it does may may not be related!!!
TonyP


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

My Dad used it too, back in the 50s and 60s and swore by it. I didn't know it was still around, or maybe it has made a comeback.

I'd put in a plug for Miller's Diesel Power Plus - I use it in several vehicles including a Landrover Defender and I'm convinced it gives a fuel consumption benefit of 1 to 2 mpg, and the other benefit arguments are persuasive (well, they persuade me  ) Not a big addition to cost when you consider the price of diesel now!


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*fuel cleaner*

hi if you can get hold of this you will not look at red x again
and that is forte deisel cleaner thanks geoff


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I put a dose of redex diesel additive (which is blue!) into the fuel tank about every third fill especially before a long trip and the MOT  

I have read about other brands but they aren't so easily available I believe Halfords do some including STP? I would have thought they had similar secret ingredients.

I buy it usually at a discount in Wilkinsons. Who stocks the Millers and Forte brands?

I have a feeling that the engine runs a bit smoother for a while after it's been added  

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All those additives are still available, 4gallons of 4 star and a shot for under a £1 took me back, you forgot to mention a free engine oil check and a wipe over the winscreen all for free.shall I check the tyres for you SIR,
They are mainly for cleaning the injectors.so useful for high mileage or only short journey vehicles.

cabby


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

I use Miller Diesel Power Plus Sport 4 which is available at Halfords.

I'm convinced it makes the engine run smoother and quieter. Not sure about power and economy.

Details here.

Regards

Geoff


----------

